# Look what I found ....



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Under all this HAIR!!!

SLR TKY Versace (Lost Valley KW Veronica x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S)



















Obviously not set up pics or anything but my GOSH - I love this girl!!!! I am so excited to have retained her! She is 8 weeks old!!!

I also took a couple other pics

SLR D WitchCraft (Dragonfly RY Wicked x J-Nels Donnie)










SLR D Spring Rayne (Aurora Farms Pudding x J-Nels Donnie)


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They all are very cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice........ :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice Allison. :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!! The last two are half sisters (same sire) and the first one is my kingwood granddaughter!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice little ladies :thumbup: 


Oh...and I have to ask  Did you get those itchy short hairs in your shirt :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Bahahha - NOPE!! But I got them in my britches!

I put on a long sleeved shirt and then one of those nylon pull overs, so it just kind of fell off - however, stupid me swept the hair from the first goat shave off the back of the stand.... and when I went to do the next one - I sat down on the milkstand to shave her - WRONG move!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Muuuaaahhhh - who will be next on my list today ...... ?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Very pretty girls!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Tina - I am pretty please so far ;-)


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------

